# Bracht Chisels



## Oida (Feb 22, 2018)

Hello -

I am a beginner woodworker. Last weekend I was at a garage sale and came across these chisels and bought them. I have no idea what I'm holding. A search on Google for came up with little.

The four wood carving tools are sizes 30, 26, 20 and I cannot read the size of the smallest carver

The two chisels are sized 26, 6

Would anyone shed some light on the maker of these hand tools? I think the name of the maker is Bracht.

Are these things something of value?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Decent stuff I think. Made in Germany.

There are a few measures of chisel quality.
Steel is one, with high carbon steels holding
an edge longer and vanadium steel chisels
resisting rust better.

Another is how ready to work the chisels
come from the factory. Some chisels require
a lot of work to flatten the backs, some don't.

Then there's stuff like handle style. All styles
work but some you can't whack with a hammer. 
Some wood handles have special shapes to fit
the hand or prevent rolling. Cost of manufacture
varies with the style.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Sorry, but Photobucket-hosted pics don't show up anymore, as you can see. Pls post directly into LJs via the "img" button. It's easy, and can be done on a phone or with PC-based pics. That's so we can see those Bracht chisels.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

Okay, now we're cookin' with gas…

They look great! A decent set of gouges along with a couple bevel edged chisels.

Don't know anything about Bracht, maybe consult the google and learn more. Best suggestion is to sharpen the chisels and give them a go. Edge retention, the way they feel in the hand, overall weight, etc. are things you can decide on. Great find in my book, as I've been wanting to add a gouge or two lately (unsuccessfully, I might add).


----------



## Oida (Feb 22, 2018)

Your prompt reply is much appreciated! I haven't had a chance to give them them the broad sides of my sharpening stones as they deserve, much less give them a go. But I will be sure to give you my feedback on how feel once I get them working.

Cheers!
Tom


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

No problem, enjoy, and I look forward to the update. Welcome to LJs!


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Edit because im an idiot.


----------



## MalcolmLaurel (Dec 15, 2013)

I have a set of Bracht chisels (all flat) that I inherited from my father, in a fitted box he made for them, and they're a pleasure to use. Beyond that I can't say much as I don't need them that often.


----------

